# CSN Chicago - 3/31 White sox game not in HD?



## talljoel (Mar 30, 2008)

Comcast Sports Net Chicago has advertised that all White Sox and Cubs games home and away will be in HD.

The on screen program guide does not show the White Sox away game on Monday and the other road games this week on CSN will be in HD. A Dish csr told me Dish will not have the road games in HD.

Dish has a Comcast Sports Net HD Channel ( 429 HD). Why would Dish not show a Comcast Sports Net Chicago live HD baseball broadcast on their Comcast Sports Net Chicago HD channel?


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

talljoel said:


> A Dish csr told me Dish will not have the road games in HD.


Rule #1: Never believe what a CSR tells you. They are usually wrong.

With that being said, I think that the guide is not up to date as far as the HD channels go. I just scrolled the guide for the upcoming week for CSN Chicago. There are Cub home games that are not even in the guide for the HD channel. More than likely, when the game goes live, it will show up on the HD channel. I wouldn't worry just yet.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Getting in right in the program guide now makes DVR set-up easier...

Also, WGN is advertising ALL games with the Cubs in HD, both home and away. I hope E* adds WGN in HD in time for the 3-31 game opener. If not, I'd just watch in SD...i'm too far from Chicago to pick up their HD channel OTA.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

kbuente said:


> Also, WGN is advertising ALL games with the Cubs in HD, both home and away. I hope E* adds WGN in HD in time for the 3-31 game opener. If not, I'd just watch in SD


Get prepared for glorious SD.


----------



## talljoel (Mar 30, 2008)

I sent an e-mail to Comcast SportsNet Chicago asking if the information received from Dish Network that Dish network would not be showing todays White Sox game in HD was correct.

Reply from Comcast Sports Net Chicago: " You might expect that because of all the capacities associated with distributing HD programming and the increasing number of HD programs that distributors have to carry, not all programs will be available in HD."

If Dish has an HD channel and they decide not to show an HD live baseball game on that channel I will be upset.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Bear in mind that CSN Chicago HD is a part-time channel on Dish Network, in that it only actually is broadcasting and using bandwidth during specific events. If CSN Chicago decides that they aren't going to be supplying a high definition feed for a given game, Dish will leave the channel empty. This is obviously not the fault of Dish Network.


----------



## talljoel (Mar 30, 2008)

Slordak said:


> Bear in mind that CSN Chicago HD is a part-time channel on Dish Network, in that it only actually is broadcasting and using bandwidth during specific events. If CSN Chicago decides that they aren't going to be supplying a high definition feed for a given game, Dish will leave the channel empty. This is obviously not the fault of Dish Network.


CSN Chicago is supplying a high definition feed of all their Cubs and White Sox games home and away. Dish's on screen program guide shows todays White Sox at Cleveland game and Fridays Houston at Cubs game in on the CSN standard definition channel. The on screen program guide does not show the games will be on the CSN HD channel. If Dish decides they will not pick up a high definition feed and will only show the game in standard definition that is the fault of Dish Network.


----------



## DishMatt23 (Nov 21, 2007)

Game just started and is not being shown in HD..whose fault is this Comcasts or Dish?


----------



## DishMatt23 (Nov 21, 2007)

I talked to a online CSR and this is what he had to say, so if this is true im not a happy customer and will be looking into other options, does anyone know if Directv shows every road game and home in HD?

Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
You have been connected to (03) Tim D.
(03) Tim D: Thank you for choosing Dish Network the leader in HD and DVR. I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided.
(03) Tim D: Thank you for your patience.
(03) Tim D: Although Comcast produces many games in HD, they sell the brodcast rights to certain brodcasters only. Whichever games Dish Network purchases, it will be showed on your HD channels.
Matt : so your saying Dish will not be showing all the basbeall games in HD even though Comcast will be broadcasting in HD?
(03) Tim D: Yes.
(03) Tim D: Is there anything else I can do for you?
(03) Tim D: Are you still there?
Matt : no, thats it
(03) Tim D: Thank you for using Dish Network Live Chat. Have a great day.
(03) Tim D: As the conversation has ended and the issue being resolved, I'll now end the session.
Thank you for visiting Dish Network. You may now close this window.
Your session has ended. You may now close this window.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

DishMatt23 said:


> I talked to a online CSR and this is what he had to say, so if this is true im not a happy customer and will be looking into other options, does anyone know if Directv shows every road game and home in HD?
> 
> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
> You have been connected to (03) Tim D.
> ...


D* has CSN Chicago as a 24/7 HD Channel so yes they do carry home and away feeds if thats what CSN is doing this year.

EDIT: Someone mentioned in the D* forum that CSN Chicago acknowledged a problem today and thats why the game isn't in HD but rather in CSN Widescreen.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

talljoel said:


> Comcast Sports Net Chicago has advertised that all White Sox and Cubs games home and away will be in HD.
> 
> The on screen program guide does not show the White Sox away game on Monday and the other road games this week on CSN will be in HD. A Dish csr told me Dish will not have the road games in HD.
> 
> Dish has a Comcast Sports Net HD Channel ( 429 HD). Why would Dish not show a Comcast Sports Net Chicago live HD baseball broadcast on their Comcast Sports Net Chicago HD channel?


I am going to take a guess here as to why your White Sox game was not in HD on DISH yesterday 3/31. The game was carried live in Cleveland by local NBC affiliate WKYC in HD. It was not carried by Sportstime Ohio, the regular RSN. DISH does not carry the locals in HD in Cleveland, therefore it did not have the capability to uplink the HD event.

Anyone else want to chime in?

Mr-Rick


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

A Tribe win over the Sox is still great even in SD !!!!!!!

(I do miss Thome though)

fred


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Dish Network doesn't purchase individual games for the non-premium sports channels; they have a negotiated contract with the network. They can show whatever the network is supplying.

What a ridiculous claim by the CSR.


----------

